# 240mm für Fractal Define 4 Frontmontage



## ku3rd3 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand der das Fractal Define 4 mit AIO Frontmontage nutzt sagen ob eine der beiden folgenden AIO Lösungen problemlos
genutzt werden kann?



			https://www.alternate.de/NZXT/Kraken-X53-Wasserk%C3%BChlung/html/product/1597154?
		


oder



			https://www.alternate.de/Arctic/Liquid-Freezer-II-240-Wasserk%C3%BChlung/html/product/1601656?
		


Falls nein kann mir jemand eine passende AIO empfehlen?

Ich nutze einen 3800XT auf einem Asus B550 strix. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2020)

Passt, ist für AM4 Sockel.


----------

